# Wozu php?



## Justus (26. Februar 2002)

Ich wollt vielleicht anfangen php zu lernen, was muss ich für vorkenntnisse haben, oder was kann ich mit php alles machen?


----------



## Morph (26. Februar 2002)

Schau dich um: Dieses Forum, und 99% aller Foren, basieren auf PHP + MySQL - Shopsysteme -> PHP + MySQL, Suchmaschinen -> PHP + MySQL usw ... könnte man so ziemlich alle dynamscihen Websites aufzählen - angefangen vom einfachen login, über einen Chat bis halt hin zu Shopsystemen ist die ganze Bandbreite vertreten.
Vorkenntnisse musst du keine haben. Natürlich hast du Vorteile wenn du vorher schon andere Programmier-/Script-Sprachen gelernt hast, aber du kannst auch bei null anfangen, das ist garkein Problem.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir "die möglichkeiten" von PHP etwas näher bringen konnte 

Grüße, Morph


----------



## TheVirus (26. Februar 2002)

..:: Morph[MHF] hat eigentlich schon fast alles gesagt.

Der Vorteil der ganzen geschichte ist, dass du grosse webseiten (wie Nachrichten Seiten z.b.) super bequem updaten kannst ohne gross html seiten zu schreiben, alle links auf den vorhanden webseiten korrigieren/einfügen..... Es macht vieles leicht und vieles auch erst möglich.

Ausserdem ist die Sprache recht einfach gehalten und ist schnell gelernt. Allerdings ist das hier etwas ganz anderes als HTML. PHP ist KEINE beschreibungssprache wie HTML eine ist.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## Dunsti (26. Februar 2002)

anders ausgedrückt: 
bei HTML programmierst Du eine Seite, lädst die auf den Webspace, und die bleibt da "unverändert" so, bis Du sie eben änderst und neu hochlädst.
bei PHP wird die Seite bei jedem Aufruf neu von einem Script erstellt, sodaß das Aussehen, der Inhalt, usw. bei jedem Aufruf anders sein können.
Die Inhalte kommen dann z.B. aus einer Datenbank, und können (auch wieder über eine Webseite, z.B. einem Formular) geändert werden.

Möglich ist dabei vieles (wenn auch nicht alles  ), und die am meisten verwendete ist die, daß Deine Besucher die Inhalte auf der Seite mitbestimmen können. (z.B. durch Beiträge in einem Gästebuch, Forum, usw.)

Eine andere Möglichkeit: stell Dir vor, Deine Webseite besteht aus 100 Seiten, die alle gleich aufgebaut sind. Wenn Du nun das Layout ändern willst, müsstest Du alle 100 HTML-Seiten ändern, und neu hochladen. Bei PHP ist das z.B. durch ändern eines einzigen Scripts erledigt.

Nochma: möglich ist damit sehr viel !!!  es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, mal "reinzuschnuppern", auch wenn Du noch keine Vorkenntnisse hast. Allerdings ist es von Vorteil, wenn man HTML kann (und seine Seiten bisher nicht mit einem WYSIWYG-Editor erstellt hat  )


Dunsti


----------



## dozi (27. Februar 2002)

Moin,

also du solltest HTML zu 100% beherrschen, um die besten vorraussetzungen zu haben. den du machst ja im prinzip nichts anderes als webseiten zu generieren und diese dann wieder in html auszugeben. die ganzen vorteile die php bringt, wurden ja vorher schon erwähnt


----------



## Justus (27. Februar 2002)

OK Danke!!! Hab mit jetzt schon mal self-php  runtergeldaden und angeschaut ..., sieht bis jetzt noch a weng kompliziert aus, aber ich schau mir jetzt erst mal ein paar websites zu dem thema an.
Wenn ihr gute Links habt, postet die doch bitte!


----------



## Scope (27. Februar 2002)

100% ist nicht nötig.

Habe auch mit WYSIWYG + PHP angefangen.

Tabellen und Formulare im Programm erstellt und HTML-Code entsprechend abgeändert. 
Damit lernt man sehr schnell HTML.

Scope.


----------



## Justus (27. Februar 2002)

Noch was: Brauch ich nen speziellen editor, oder kann ich theoretisch auch mit notepad php seiten schreiben. HTML kann ich übrigens ganz gut ...


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Februar 2002)

Oehm links neben dem  Forum steht ein link in der Linkleiste der heist Links.


----------



## Morph (27. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Justus _
> *Noch was: Brauch ich nen speziellen editor, oder kann ich theoretisch auch mit notepad php seiten schreiben. HTML kann ich übrigens ganz gut ... *


Ich würde dir einen editor mit Highlighting + Zeilenangabe empfehlen ist einfach praktischer und übersichtlicher (dazu gibts hier nen ganzen Thread )
Würde auch mit notepad gehen, ist nur sehr unübersichtlich wenn du ne Fehlermeldung bekommst und der auf zeile 265 verweist 

Grüße, Morph


----------

